# MP3 Dateien Stream



## tom2208 (26. Mrz 2016)

Wie kann ich an einen Client am besten eine mp3 datei streamen?


----------



## Flown (26. Mrz 2016)

Grundsätzlich mal: Wie man Fragen richtig stellt
Was hast du bis jetzt selbst versucht? Was für ein "Client"?

Wenn du fertige Lösungen haben möchtest, kannst du gerne im Jobangebotsforum was für einen kleinen Obolus bekommen, sonst ist einfach mal Google dein Freund und wenn du genauere Fragen hast, kannst du dich gerne nochmal melden.


----------



## kneitzel (26. Mrz 2016)

https://www.google.de/webhp?q=java play mp3


----------



## RalleYTN (30. Mrz 2016)

http://java-codeschnipsel.weebly.com/bibliotheken.html#AudioLibrary

ist eine Bibliothek die ich mal geschrieben habe. Kannst damit WAV, OGG und MP3 Dateien abspielen.


----------

